# enregistrer un magazine numérique ?



## MARKEY (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Etant de par ma profession (je suis enseignant) abonné à de nombreuses revues "papier", je cherche une solution qui me permette de limiter le stockage et qui facilite la recherche d'informations. Je pensais avoir trouver la solution avec les magazines numériques; j'ai donc acheté mon premier magazine sur "le kiosque.fr". c'est bien, je peux le lire sur mon Macbook, sur mon iPad mais, apparemment, je ne peux pas l'enregistrer sur mon portable pour y avoir toujours accès même lorsque je suis sans connexion internet comme pendant les vacances par exemple.

Existe-t-il une solution pour l'enregistrer en pdf ?

Merci pour la ou les réponses.


----------



## Chicobimbo (5 Octobre 2011)

Je n'y connais rien en ebook mais récemment je suis tombé sur Calibre qui pourrait pt faire l'affaire.

http://calibre-ebook.com/about

http://manual.calibre-ebook.com/faq.html#what-formats-does-app-support-conversion-to-from


----------



## nikon33 (5 Juillet 2012)

MARKEY a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Etant de par ma profession (je suis enseignant) abonné à de nombreuses revues "papier", je cherche une solution qui me permette de limiter le stockage et qui facilite la recherche d'informations. Je pensais avoir trouver la solution avec les magazines numériques; j'ai donc acheté mon premier magazine sur "le kiosque.fr". c'est bien, je peux le lire sur mon Macbook, sur mon iPad mais, apparemment, je ne peux pas l'enregistrer sur mon portable pour y avoir toujours accès même lorsque je suis sans connexion internet comme pendant les vacances par exemple.
> 
> ...




M^me avec Calibre, logiciel libre, il faudrait voir si les fichiers ne sont pas protégés car couvert par des droits de reproduction limitant à la seule lecture .. et n'autorisant PAS le duplication .. ou le transcodage de e.book en pdf

Espérant avoir aidé


----------



## airehaineo (14 Août 2012)

Argl, j'avais créé une discussion dans une mauvaise section avant de m'apercevoir que le sujet avait déjà été évoqué ici.

Je rencontre exactement le même probleme, à savoir que j'ai donc testé le site du kiosk via mon Mb pro ainsi que sur iPad et iPhone via l'application dédiée.

Pas de soucis sur les solutions mobile d'apple par contre sur Mb pro, il m'est impossible de lire un mensuel sauf en générant des PDF page par page en utilisant la fonction imprimer.

Aussi je voudrai savoir si tu as trouvé une solution ?

Dois je procéder autrement que faire des PDF pour pouvoir lire mes magazine offline sur Mac ?

Merci !


----------

